# CPT code 76020



## acoates0619@yahoo.com (Jan 24, 2011)

I am working on a case billing radiology procedures.  I am having trouble with some of the radiology codes, specifically the correct way to update and code procedures to CPT code 76020.  I am not sure which procedure this should be billed for and any add-on codes that should be billed, as well.


----------



## Grintwig (Jan 24, 2011)

That code was deleted January 1st of 2008. See 77072 Bone age studies.


----------



## acoates0619@yahoo.com (Jan 24, 2011)

thank you!


----------

